# rough game for durant



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

so far at least.

2-10 with no rebounds, blocks, steals, or assists, and getting abused on defense.


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

Durant also had a rough first game. His stats were not good and he didn't even play as good as the stats would show. I'm not saying Durant isn't going to be good but we haven't heard as many people saying Durant is a bust. We even have some of the people complaining we should have drafted Durant instead of Oden on some of the other Blazer forums. I think Durant is more NBA ready then Oden and should be doing better earlier then Oden. I do think Oden was the best pick for the Blazers and will be the better player and have a chance to win more championships then Durant. Durant did have a couple really good plays in the first game but looked worse then Oden did his first game even though looking at his stats sort of looked like he did better.


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

It's only summer league. One thing I've noticed about Durant is he NEVER looks to pass. "Give me the ball and get out of my f'n way" mentality, so far anyways.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

announcers made a "one dimensional, invisible when he's not shooting" comment. lack of strength going to be a problem until he can bulk up - getting killed on the boards.


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

QRICH said:


> It's only summer league. One thing I've noticed about Durant is he NEVER looks to pass. "Give me the ball and get out of my f'n way" mentality, so far anyways.


I noticed that in his first game and in his highlight video. It was one of the reason I didn't want Durant. He will be a great scorer before his career is over but he is a volume shooter and doesn't look to get his teammates involved.


----------



## chairman (Jul 2, 2006)

I loved Walt Frazier as a player, but he is irritating as an announcer. He roasted Zach every time the Knicks played Portland , and now he's kissing his aS#. They love to take a dig at everyone that isn't a knick.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

interviewing fred jones now


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

wow hello okc boomers!


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

LOL at Clyde asking Freddy about Roy's game. "I hear Brandon being compared to me." Hedonist!

Game link: http://boss.streamos.com/wmedia-live/nba/9926/500_nba-league_pass_new_york_051201.asx


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

dumars looks well fed


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Seattle should trade Durant for Outlaw and Webster. Might as well get something for him before he has another bad summer league game.

:biggrin:


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

B_&_B said:


> Seattle should trade Durant for Outlaw and Webster. Might as well get something for him before he has another bad summer league game.
> 
> :biggrin:



better not offer them aldridge and roy. they might take it :azdaja:


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

4-19 with 1 RB, abused by wilson chandler.


----------



## ROYisR.O.Y. (Apr 1, 2007)

what will their line up look like are they gonna play green and durant together?


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

MOST important......0 assists again.


----------



## chairman (Jul 2, 2006)

No doubt Durant will be great. But I am not positive a lot of players will want to play with him. I know it is stupid to say that after two summer league games.But the guy does not like to pass. LOL


----------



## TeDinero (Jun 27, 2005)

Watching this game made me feel good about drafting Oden.

A few things I noticed:

1. Durant doesn't make his teammates better.

2. He's a shoot first, shoot second, pass as a last resort player.

3. When he's not scoring you forget he's on the court.

4. At the end of the game he was just throwing up three's right when the ball was passed to him like he was just trying to make his stat line better.

I'm sure with a little muscle and learning the system he will start to pass more and his stats will look a little more like they did in college. It's all about learning what works and what doesn't. If he can score 18 on a bad shooting night, imagine what a good shooting night will be like.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

I guess the top 2 picks in the draft are both busts. Heh, heh.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

Talkhard said:


> I guess the top 2 picks in the draft are both busts. Heh, heh.



nah, not busts - they will both be good backups :biggrin:


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

More proof that summer league means nothing other then getting young guys experience.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Spoolie Gee said:


> More proof that summer league means nothing other then getting young guys experience.


Exactly. I wouldn't worry too much if I was a Sonics fan other than his extremely skinny frame. The guy can play but he might not hold up for 82 games if he doesn't put on some muscle.


----------



## HAAK72 (Jun 18, 2007)

I would be worried if I were in Seattle...only because the growing pains are going to be even worse with virtually 50% of their offense in the East [it is evident that the "Assassin" will be out of ammo some nights and will not be able to provide much else to the team when he is not "killing"]


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

HAAK72 said:


> I would be worried if I were in Seattle...only because the growing pains are going to be even worse with virtually 50% of their offense in the East [it is evident that the "Assassin" will be out of ammo some nights and will not be able to provide much else to the team when he is not "killing"]



near the end of the game they flashed to P.J. and he was clearly thinking about who will be available at the top of the 08 lottery : )


----------



## uteric3232 (Jun 25, 2007)

TeDinero said:


> Watching this game made me feel good about drafting Oden.
> 
> A few things I noticed:
> 
> 3. When he's not scoring you forget he's on the court.


Are you seriously saying this after a summer league game????

Do you forget that all these players are playing on 2 practices, and with new teammates?

Durant would get his fair share of blocks every game in college and was 4th in the nation in rebounding. To say you feel better about drafting someone after a summer league game is silly.

I really hope Blazer fans do not turn into the group who is going to hope Durant does bad so that the Blazers "look good" by passing on him. Because when it comes down to it, this is not Sam Bowie, Oden was the clear choice.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Durant better watch out for Spike Lee.


----------



## blazermaniaisback (Jun 7, 2007)

alext42083 said:


> The guy can play but he might not hold up for 82 games if he doesn't put on some muscle.


How do you say he does that? Maybe some Bench Pressing?


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

I wanted to bring up one point after watching this game, and watching several other summer league games. In the Blazer games, Oden, and many Blazers were called for the smallest, and often questionable fouls. The refs called it super tight. But tonight when I was watching the game it was obvious to me that at many points during the game, the players were playing much more physical(especially against Durant) and no calls were being called. No consistency from game to game.


----------



## blazermaniaisback (Jun 7, 2007)

hasoos said:


> I wanted to bring up one point after watching this game, and watching several other summer league games. In the Blazer games, Oden, and many Blazers were called for the smallest, and often questionable fouls. The refs called it super tight. But tonight when I was watching the game it was obvious to me that at many points during the game, the players were playing much more physical(especially against Durant) and no calls were being called. No consistency from game to game.


Someone mentioned something about that. Not sure where if it was on TV or on the FAN or even during the game. They talked about the refs in these games and how they are trying out for jobs just like most of the players. They said that many of them are calling every thing. Why? Who knows, maybe to make people think they know what they are doing? They call everything. That Should make them all good NBA refs. Just let them play...


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

yuyuza1 said:


> LOL at Clyde asking Freddy about Roy's game. "I hear Brandon being compared to me." Hedonist!
> 
> Game link: http://boss.streamos.com/wmedia-live/nba/9926/500_nba-league_pass_new_york_051201.asx


We will be lucky fans indeed if Roy has a career for us as good as Walt Frazier had for the Knicks in his 10 seasons there.

Clyde averaged 21 - 6 - 7 on 51% shooting in the playoffs for the Knicks. My favorite Frazier stats. Love the dudes who can ball in the "real" season.

Career regular season PER of 19. 7 time All-Star. Oh, and in the Hall of Fame.

I will take it!
http://www.basketball-reference.com/players/f/fraziwa01.html


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

crowTrobot said:


> near the end of the game they flashed to P.J. and he was clearly thinking about who will be available at the top of the 08 lottery : )


Seriously.

Why do you think they traded away Allen and let Rashard walk?

They are going to try to rebuild through the draft. Durant and Green and Swift and crew are hardly enough. The 08 lottery and draft will be absolutely critical to their rebuild.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Masbee said:


> Seriously.
> 
> Why do you think they traded away Allen and let Rashard walk?


because their owner is trying to be el cheapo, and in the long run have a team that his guys built..so when they (screw the city and) leave Seattle, they'll have a "new" team in a new city.* not nice *. 

Keep it civil. barfo

No, why should he? Nightfly.

Just because he's a former mod, doesn't mean he gets to get away with anything that he wants. barfo


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Masbee said:


> We will be lucky fans indeed if Roy has a career for us as good as Walt Frazier had for the Knicks in his 10 seasons there.
> 
> Clyde averaged 21 - 6 - 7 on 51% shooting in the playoffs for the Knicks. My favorite Frazier stats. Love the dudes who can ball in the "real" season.
> 
> ...



Without a doubt. I was just pointing out the fact that Frasier completely went on a tangent in their discusson, about a player's comparison to himself.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

trust me, he will be just fine when the "Meat is in the Seats" in Seattle....I think Oden should be the main concern in Blazer country


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

Hap said:


> because their owner is trying to be el cheapo, and in the long run have a team that his guys built..so when they (screw the city and) leave Seattle, they'll have a "new" team in a new city.* not nice *.
> 
> Keep it civil. barfo
> 
> ...


"Building through the draft", is NBA code for "we are going to be cheap-*** punks now and not try to win right now".

Two sides of the same coin. I know that.

Whether the team moves or not, that is the mode they are in. Teams that never moved have done the same thing. After lucking into the #2 pick (who is 19 years old) and losing Lewis to free agency (and a very bloated contract he won't be worth), trading Ray Allen became a VERY SMART thing to do. 

Regardless of any nefarious intent on ownership to "screw" the City by moving, the state of the Sonics franchise screamed for completing the tear-down of the roster.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

He'll be fine, along with Oden! I think, it'll take him awhile though. I remember when we drafted Marvin, he struggled in SL, Pre-season, and the first part of the year, and he really started coming along after the 3rd month of the season.


----------



## TeDinero (Jun 27, 2005)

uteric3232 said:


> Are you seriously saying this after a summer league game????
> 
> Do you forget that all these players are playing on 2 practices, and with new teammates?
> 
> ...


Yes, I'm seriously saying this after a summer league game. I was making OBSERVATIONS about his game after watching a SUMMER LEAGUE GAME. 

Observations 1, 2, are both things you can observe about Durant's game in college.

Observation 3- I'm pretty sure Durant isn't going the be a force on the boards in the NBA or blocks for that matter until he puts on some muscle, but I still don't see him getting in double figures in rebounds.


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

TeDinero said:


> Yes, I'm seriously saying this after a summer league game. I was making OBSERVATIONS about his game after watching a SUMMER LEAGUE GAME.
> 
> Observations 1, 2, are both things you can observe about Durant's game in college.
> 
> Observation 3- I'm pretty sure Durant isn't going the be a force on the boards in the NBA or blocks for that matter until he puts on some muscle, but I still don't see him getting in double figures in rebounds.


I agree with your points you made about Durant. He is not going to be a big rebounder or have many assists in the NBA. He will be able to rebound better maybe once he puts on some muscle. He is a volume shooter and will be a really good scorer. Maybe even lead the NBA in scoring eventually. Just watch he college highlight video and you can see he isn't a passer.


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

Masbee said:


> Seriously.
> 
> Why do you think they traded away Allen and let Rashard walk?
> 
> They are going to try to rebuild through the draft. Durant and Green and Swift and crew are hardly enough. The 08 lottery and draft will be absolutely critical to their rebuild.


The ONLY reason to let Ray Allen go was to sabotage this season and make it that much easier to play in Okie starting in 2008.

An Allen/Durant/Lewis sign-and-trade replacement trio could have made Seattle a legitimate threat for the play-offs, perhaps even moreso than Portland. Now? A bunch of young guys who will be lucky to win 30 games. Seattle won't be excited about this lame-duck season, and the team Mayflowers off to OKC next summer.

Sad.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

papag said:


> The ONLY reason to let Ray Allen go was to sabotage this season and make it that much easier to play in Okie starting in 2008.
> 
> An Allen/Durant/Lewis sign-and-trade replacement trio could have made Seattle a legitimate threat for the play-offs, perhaps even moreso than Portland. Now? A bunch of young guys who will be lucky to win 30 games. Seattle won't be excited about this lame-duck season, and the team Mayflowers off to OKC next summer.
> 
> Sad.



30? on paper they are by far the worst team in the league now, and have a new coach and will have a dwindling fan base due to franchise uncertainty. i'd say they'd be doing good to win 20.


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

papag said:


> The ONLY reason to let Ray Allen go was to sabotage this season and make it that much easier to play in Okie starting in 2008.
> 
> An Allen/Durant/Lewis sign-and-trade replacement trio could have made Seattle a legitimate threat for the play-offs, perhaps even moreso than Portland. Now? A bunch of young guys who will be lucky to win 30 games. Seattle won't be excited about this lame-duck season, and the team Mayflowers off to OKC next summer.
> 
> Sad.


I don't agee that the only reason is what you say.

You are claiming that a team that with Allen and Lewis (playing his best season in a contract year) that only won 31 games last season was going to dramatically improve by adding a 19 year old Durant and whatever grossly overpaid vet(s) they got back by negotiating a sign and trade with who, New York? Houston?, Dallas?

That notion strains my brain just thinking about it. Its plausability is near Zero.

Because Seattle has had a series of poor drafts and other poor personnel moves in recent years, they were not a good team. In fact, they were bad. Bad now. Bad looking into the future.

Even after the draft, they were neither loaded with very good veteran talent (Allen and Lewis the free agent), nor were they loaded with bright young prospects (Durant being the only one).

They were a team stuck in limbo. You can't develop Durant and win at the same time. You can't build around Ray Allen and build around Durant at the same time. You can't wait for Durant because he is 12 years younger than Lewis. Allen and Durant are both gunners. Only one per team makes sense long term.

I am sure they would have traded Lewis for a pick/prospect and an ending contract. But that wasn't offered. Or, Lewis, as he said, really preferred Orlando over every other team, which leaves Seattle out in the cold.

With Orlando in the hunt for Lewis and having big cap space, I am not sure why you thought Seattle had much leverage to extract good stuff for Lewis.

Now they have Green. Now they will be in the hunt for a top 4 pick next year. Now they will have big cap space in the future. Now they are not in Limbo.


----------



## gamadict (Jul 28, 2002)

Though Durant's future is at PF, taking Green over Yi(and probably Wright) is going to look really bad in a few years


----------



## Anonymous Gambler (May 29, 2006)

I think Durant is still going to be an all-star- the shots will drop eventually- it's not a Morrison type situation where he can't get his shot off- it's just not going in.

I'd still trade Roy for him (not Aldridge, though, I'm very impressed by him) in a heartbeat. And my trade would still be rejected in a heartbeat.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

gamadict said:


> Though Durant's future is at PF, taking Green over Yi(and probably Wright) is going to look really bad in a few years


i doubt it. i think green is going to be a very good player. pre-draft, wright showed signs of having as much downside as upside (lack of motivation, relatively poor moter) and he already has a lingering injury. yi is unproven, is more or less the same type of player as durant, and might not have signed with them anyway. at worst green will be a solid 2nd or 3rd-option starter with a game that compliments durant. they went with the safe pick.


----------



## 2k (Dec 30, 2005)

crowTrobot said:


> nah, not busts - they will both be good backups :biggrin:


Maybe in an Allstar game


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

crowTrobot said:


> i doubt it. i think green is going to be a very good player. pre-draft, wright showed signs of having as much downside as upside (lack of motivation, relatively poor moter) and he already has a lingering injury. yi is unproven, is more or less the same type of player as durant, and might not have signed with them anyway. at worst green will be a solid 2nd or 3rd-option starter with a game that compliments durant. they went with the safe pick.


I think Green was a great pick. They drafted Durant, who they probably look at as their Jordan. Instead of taking a flyer on another Jordan, they were looking for a Pippen, which Green definitely resembles.


----------

